# Cheapest data only SIM in UK



## balanga (Apr 30, 2017)

I've recently lost my broadband access to the Internet and am looking for the cheapest data only SIM available as PAYG in the UK. Any suggestions?

Also, does anyone know how to share a modem connection across your LAN using Windows? Do you need to get a tethering add-on to be able to do that? I don't seem to be able to share my access when using a tablet, and maybe it's because I don't have such an add-on...


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 30, 2017)

balanga said:


> does anyone know how to share a modem connection across your LAN using Windows?



Why don't you take an embedded box and make it a FreeBSD cellular modem gateway. Then tie it into your LAN. Optionally add a wifi card for AP and you have a homebrew MiFi. It's all at your fingertips. For Free.


----------



## balanga (May 1, 2017)

If only I knew how....

I would love to get this set up... but how can it be free? Don't you need to subscribe to an ISP?


----------



## aragats (May 1, 2017)

balanga said:


> how to share a modem connection across your LAN using Windows?


Why Windows? Isn't it easier with a UNIX-like system?
I used to set it up with a USB WIFI card which supports AP mode. It wasn't hard to do, but I need to recall all steps.


----------



## balanga (May 1, 2017)

I use Windows because I have a Windows app which comes with the modem and connects to the Internet when I click on 'Click to connect'


----------



## Phishfry (May 2, 2017)

balanga said:


> but how can it be free? Don't you need to subscribe to an ISP?


Yes of course.
My overall point is why use a non-free solution(Windows) when you have a superior option.
You can simply install a supported modem and turn on routing features, configure firewall and you have instant solution.
You could even use an old laptop with a broken screen or anything that boots including your RPi.
Hard work aside you could try the BSD router project to create a FreeBSD router with your cellular modem as the provider.
https://bsdrp.net/
So many free options...

To recap:
No free internet
No free hardware
Free software


----------



## aragats (May 2, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Hard work aside you could try the BSD router project to create a FreeBSD router with your cellular modem as the provider.


Haven't tried that one, but this is a ready to use and extremely easy to install a FreeBSD-based router: https://www.pfsense.org/. I'm running several of them on very old hardware for 10 years or so.


----------



## balanga (May 3, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Yes of course.
> My overall point is why use a non-free solution(Windows) when you have a superior option.
> You can simply install a supported modem and turn on routing features, configure firewall and you have instant solution.
> You could even use an old laptop with a broken screen or anything that boots including your RPi.
> ...




I have tried to get pfSense working with my 4G Huawei modem but can't get it configured. 

Does BSDRP have a forum? 

Also I'm trying to get round a tethering problem. My provider does not allow with the package got and I don't know how I can get around it, if at all.


----------



## balanga (May 3, 2017)

I had a look at BSDRP but it looks far too advanced for me. I can't even work out how to identify various interfaces, and have no idea how I might be able to turn it into a MiFi...

I have a Huawei 4G modem. How would I tell if BSDRP can see it and make a connection?


----------



## Phishfry (May 3, 2017)

PfSense would be a much easier option.
If your modem is not found in pfSense then it will not be found in BSDRP or FreeBSD.
They all use the same base.

OpenWRT makes a good cell modem gateway platform. It has QMI protocol which overcomes DirectIP mode speed limitations.


----------

